

Source SDK 2013 Release - Github - diggan
http://store.steampowered.com/news/10962/

======
diggan
"The source for this new SDK release includes the latest code for all the
included games, and has many new features:

• The games now build and run clients on Windows, OSX, and Linux. Dedicated
servers are supported on Windows and Linux.

• Steam Pipe (the new Steam content delivery system) is supported by the
sample mods. Existing mods can change their gameinfo.txt to match the new
format and gain Steam Pipe support.

• Support for Virtual Reality via the Oculus Rift has been added to the SDK.
Running a compatible mod with -vr on the command line will run the mod in
stereo and enable head tracking on the Rift."

Sourcecode: [https://github.com/ValveSoftware/source-
sdk-2013](https://github.com/ValveSoftware/source-sdk-2013)

Installation guide:
[https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/SDK_Installation](https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/SDK_Installation)

